# 5DSr great but wish mRAW was an viable option



## jaayres20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got the 5DSr a couple days ago and I love it. In terms of IQ it blows the doors off the 5D3, 1DX, & 6D (which I have all). The 1DX has a little better noise, but the details of the 5DSr almost allow post processing to make up for it. The 5D3 doesn't even compare in any category related to the sensor. ISO 6400 on the 5DSr is nice and works great for my purposes (weddings & portraits).

I have no issues taking 200mm images with sharp detail hand held at 1/100 with the 70-200 IS (as long as my technique is solid). I am very happy about that because I was a little nervous with everyone saying a tripod was absolutely necessary. 

I really wish the mRAW was a viable option to me and am a little disappointed mRAW is so terrible. Is a wedging photographer I would really like to go between 28mp and 50mp to help with file size but a few quick tests showed there is a lot more missing from a mRAW than resolution. Here is a quick test, original on the left, RAW in the middle, and mRAW on the right. Why are the colors so terrible in the shadows? I underexposed the image on purpose and processed it more than I would have if the image served more of a purpose than just a test, but look at the wheel well? The colors in the shadows turned green. What in the world happened? All of the settings were taken the same and all of the post processing sections were the same too.


----------



## BartekDziedzic (Jun 18, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Got the 5DSr a couple days ago and I love it. In terms of IQ it blows the doors off the 5D3, 1DX, & 6D (which I have all). The 1DX has a little better noise, but the details of the 5DSr almost allow post processing to make up for it. The 5D3 doesn't even compare in any category related to the sensor. ISO 6400 on the 5DSr is nice and works great for my purposes (weddings & portraits).
> 
> I have no issues taking 200mm images with sharp detail hand held at 1/100 with the 70-200 IS (as long as my technique is solid). I am very happy about that because I was a little nervous with everyone saying a tripod was absolutely necessary.
> 
> I really wish the mRAW was a viable option to me and am a little disappointed mRAW is so terrible. Is a wedging photographer I would really like to go between 28mp and 50mp to help with file size but a few quick tests showed there is a lot more missing from a mRAW than resolution. Here is a quick test, original on the left, RAW in the middle, and mRAW on the right. Why are the colors so terrible in the shadows? I underexposed the image on purpose and processed it more than I would have if the image served more of a purpose than just a test, but look at the wheel well? The colors in the shadows turned green. What in the world happened? All of the settings were taken the same and all of the post processing sections were the same too.


i get my 5dsr today
I have also notice a big improvment over 5d Mark III .I`m very happy that controls are simillar to 5d III it`s so Easy to use .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2015)

If you bought the camera for its high resolution and then want to reduce it by using mraw, its going to be a conflict.

More MP means more data, and more data means larger files. RAW is a compressed format already, when you uncompress those CR2 files to edit them, they get much larger.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you bought the camera for its high resolution and then want to reduce it by using mraw, its going to be a conflict.
> 
> More MP means more data, and more data means larger files. RAW is a compressed format already, when you uncompress those CR2 files to edit them, they get much larger.



I disagree. MRAW will be an important feature for many 5Ds users. Not sure what has happened here but there will be an answer.


----------



## HighLowISO (Jun 18, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Got the 5DSr a couple days ago and I love it.
> ......
> I really wish the mRAW was a viable option to me and am a little disappointed mRAW is so terrible. ..... a few quick tests showed there is a lot more missing from a mRAW than resolution. Here is a quick test, original on the left, RAW in the middle, and mRAW on the right. Why are the colors so terrible in the shadows? ..... The colors in the shadows turned green. What in the world happened? .....


Definetly looks like a firmware bug. That's crazy, looks like they forgot to average the accumulated luminance between the pixels in the down sample. I'd send that one to Canon for comment so they know of the issue ASAP.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2015)

Issue with DPP?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 19, 2015)

I certainly understand the need and want to use the mRAW on the camera, but I really think that you should consider shooting everything at full resolution and resampling the images yourself. You're going to not only see a dramatic improvement in image quality, but on how the images handle noise once resampled. Yes, the files are much larger...but storage isn't an issue for me in 2015 since it's so cheap and card costs are often great when they have sales at B&H. I liken this to buying a DSLR and only shooting in JPEG, then complaining about image quality. You have incredible power in your hands. Use it at all times and adjust your workflow. You'll appreciate your investment more.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2015)

LSXPhotog said:


> I certainly understand the need and want to use the mRAW on the camera, but I really think that you should consider shooting everything at full resolution and resampling the images yourself. You're going to not only see a dramatic improvement in image quality, but on how the images handle noise once resampled. Yes, the files are much larger...but storage isn't an issue for me in 2015 since it's so cheap and card costs are often great when they have sales at B&H. I liken this to buying a DSLR and only shooting in JPEG, then complaining about image quality. You have incredible power in your hands. Use it at all times and adjust your workflow. You'll appreciate your investment more.



I think you are right, but beside the point. He should be able to use mRAW without the shadows being green.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 19, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly understand the need and want to use the mRAW on the camera, but I really think that you should consider shooting everything at full resolution and resampling the images yourself. You're going to not only see a dramatic improvement in image quality, but on how the images handle noise once resampled. Yes, the files are much larger...but storage isn't an issue for me in 2015 since it's so cheap and card costs are often great when they have sales at B&H. I liken this to buying a DSLR and only shooting in JPEG, then complaining about image quality. You have incredible power in your hands. Use it at all times and adjust your workflow. You'll appreciate your investment more.
> ...



I totally agree.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jun 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Issue with DPP?



I am using Lightroom and ACR. So maybe it will get better with Lightroom updates? I have never installed DPP and probably won't. Personally I have never messed with mRAW in the past with other cameras. Is there normal a difference in terms of IQ?


----------



## adventureous (Jun 19, 2015)

My 5Dii looks like green crap in MRAW. I thought it was normal and always shoot in RAW.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 19, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Issue with DPP?
> ...



I thought mRAW only worked well with DPP.


----------



## wojtek (Mar 30, 2017)

jaayres20 said:


> I really wish the mRAW was a viable option to me and am a little disappointed mRAW is so terrible. Is a wedging photographer I would really like to go between 28mp and 50mp to help with file size but a few quick tests showed there is a lot more missing from a mRAW than resolution. Here is a quick test, original on the left, RAW in the middle, and mRAW on the right. Why are the colors so terrible in the shadows? I underexposed the image on purpose and processed it more than I would have if the image served more of a purpose than just a test, but look at the wheel well? The colors in the shadows turned green. What in the world happened? All of the settings were taken the same and all of the post processing sections were the same too.



I was hoping that for a certain kinds of less demanding assignments I could use mraw but ended up having tremendous problems fighting those greenish shadows in postproduction. The mraw in 5dsr is an option not to be used unless they do some serious fix which I doubt. It doesn't matter what software is used to convert the raw file. I did a comparison test, photographed a dark brown leather sofa in a dark light in raw and in mraw. In raw the sofa is brown and in mraw is green.


----------

